# Southeast Breeders?



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, my mother and Aunt have decided that they are keeping my lab mix, Motomo, because when we got him they had to sign the shelter adoption forms (I was only 13 so he had to be under their name). So now I'm down to just Dakoda and Kaliska (my Egyptian Mau mix kitten). Koda hates being the only dog in the house, so I have opted to start looking for a new companion for her! I was hoping to see if there were any reputable breeders in the Southeast U.S. (in Georgia, Florida, Alabama, North/South Carolina, or Tennessee). 

I googled, but I wanted some opinions from everyone here  I was hoping for another German working line shepherd, so that he fits with all the other shepherds I've had (Dakoda gets along better with males despite being spayed lol, I guess it's because she grew up with males). Koda is the 3rd shepherd I've personally owned, and the other two (may both of my babies rest in peace) were also working lines! 

I was hoping to get one between 6 months and 3 years old, rather than get a brand new baby puppy. I walk 5-10 miles a day and it would kill me to have to leave him at home when I took Dakoda on account of shots. I also take Koda to work with me, and would be doing the same with the new shepherd sooo he needs to be old enough to go with me lol (ties into shots). 

FOR THE RECORD: Before anyone starts telling me to go to the shelter, I did have a dog picked out there and was planning to get my parents to take me. But they pulled their "We own Motomo" stunt and I realized that if they sign the papers (I'm still 17) that I'm not going to be able to keep him with me. It's pretty ridiculous. Luckily, my best friend adopted him the day before he was supposed to be put down  On that note, I've actually made so many trips to the shelters lately with Koda at my side, and different friends, that the people there just grin and joke with me that I'm pretty much working there. Koda's probably made around 20-25 new friends at the shelter, at least 10 of which have been adopted by my friends  I have a whole album on facebook dedicated to getting word about the dogs there out x.x I know that was off topic, but I'm on a bit of a sugar-high right now and Koda's silly "talking" to me has me a bit scatter-brained.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Heres a new and different response where is the south east-I'm geographically challenged


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

holland said:


> Heres a new and different response where is the south east-I'm geographically challenged


 Lol!!! I listed out my state, as well as the surrounding ones. Basically, any state within driving distance  
Georgia, Florida, Tennessee, North/South Carolina, Alabama.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

do breeders sell to underage buyers? not sure about that. it kills me that you're in georgia and want to buy instead of rescue. i would fight for your right to your own choice tho. heavy sigh.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Our very own Kleinen Hain is in Kentucky. Kleinen Hain German Shepherds - Home
I've heard really good things about Sequoyah German Shepherds in TN Sequoyah German Shepherds


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's where my husband and I both got our most recent dogs. Not sure if they will have older pups, but you can always email and ask I guess.

Hillview Kennels - German Shepherd Breeders


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I know of a few breeders in Ga. One has a litter on the ground right now. Also a female in Ga. that was bred to my boy Ike, just waiting to see if that breeding took. Send me a PM


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I too recommend Sequoyah and Hillview, but both of those breeders are located in TN.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

umm can I repeat a question already asked... how many breeders will sell to a 17 year old? You can not legally sign any agreement if I'm not mistaken? I know this is rough but honestly I'd wait til you are 18 not sure you can do anything at your age. I know pretty much every state you can not enter into any binding agreement until you are 18 and any reputable breeder makes you sign a contract same as rescues so obviously would just keep going back to the fact you legally can't sign the agreement and obviously don't want your parents signing for you (and I don't blame you one bit on that one)


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Will also reiterate - you cannot enter a legally binding contract until you are 18. 

That being said, I purchased my dog at age 15 and my breeder was fully aware of my age, but also of the fact that my parents and entire family were behind me, and that the ownership would legally go to my mother. Breeders are willing to work with minors, but as far as legal ownership goes, you will not be legally in possession of the dog.

In my situation, my entire family recognizes that the dog is mine and will remain mine, and wherever I go, my dog comes with me. It has worked out well for us.

Do you plan to wait until you are at least 18 to get this dog?


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I also wasn't aware that reputable breeders would sell to underage buyers. I purchased my first dog along with my dad when I was 13. When I went off to college, that dog stayed with him. My first personal dog I waited until I was 20 to purchase and even then I wasn't sure if the breeder would acknowledge me due to my age, being in college, and living in an apartment.

I would wait until you are out of your parents' house and living in a stable place that allows GSD's before bringing a pup home.

Why not volunteer for the shelter in the meantime? I know our local shelters are always open to volunteers to help walk and socialize dogs. Or perhaps even help out by fostering a dog.

As for breeders, I would contact the ones other people have suggested to see what their requirements are for a new puppy home.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

My breeder was absolutely willing to work with me when I purchased my personal dog at age 15. I made it clear my parents were behind me and that I had a very definite plan. I had a job and I had the dedication and the resources. When I spoke to him over the phone one of the first things I mentioned was my age, to ensure we were on the same page. He was and still is highly supportive and helpful. 

I got my working/sport bred German Shepherd at age 15, he is now approaching 3 years of age and I am 18 and the entire arrangement has suited us well. 

However, as contracts go, if ownership is your concern, _legally _the dog is not yours if you are underage. My dog is under my mother's name, which for me is not an issue because there is a mutual understanding between everyone (breeder included) that the dog is mine. 

Because the OP has implied that ownership is, in fact, a concern, I am wondering if it's the plan to simply wait until 18?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

What is your budget? Are you looking for a very high drive dog to use in some sort of competition / specific activity or something with lower drive and maybe easier to handle? Answers to these questions will help with suggestions.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Rei said:


> Will also reiterate - you cannot enter a legally binding contract until you are 18.
> 
> That being said, I purchased my dog at age 15 and my breeder was fully aware of my age, but also of the fact that my parents and entire family were behind me, and that the ownership would legally go to my mother. Breeders are willing to work with minors, but as far as legal ownership goes, you will not be legally in possession of the dog.
> 
> ...


 Yes, I'm probably not getting it until I'm 18. But that isn't long lol.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

And sorry it took me so long to respond, my laptop broke.


----------

